
Show HN: Broadcast markdown live - jajoosam
https://broadcasting.glitch.me/?ref=hn
======
jajoosam
I built this with socket.io, on glitch.com!

Github:
[https://github.com/jajoosam/broadcast](https://github.com/jajoosam/broadcast)

~~~
brudgers
I don't understand how I broadcast with it. Is there documentation?

~~~
jajoosam
You can broadcast at
[https://broadcasting.glitch.me/cast](https://broadcasting.glitch.me/cast) \-
there's a link on the page which tells you that

~~~
brudgers
I guess I don't understand what "broadcast" means in terms of the application.
It might be because I have never used it and did not write the code. How is it
like broadcasting on Youtube?

~~~
jajoosam
Simply put, the markdown you type on /cast will be streamed live on the
homepage

